# Governer linkage



## newman (May 13, 2008)

*Governor linkage*

Does anyone have a photo of the _correct_ linkage setup on a Tecumseh? I have a Craftsman 10 HP Model 502 254190. Engine model is 143 406102 (I see no letters) S/N 0129D. This is the little rear engine mower from around 1994ish.

Long story short, I've been fighting a flooding carb. Through trial and error I had it on and off a number of times. I was able to use the mower in short durations between but it had very low power then it would flood again.

I believe I have the flooding issue resolved but now the engine is revving under no or little load (too much power). The linkage looks the same as before and I tried not to bend it. I have the L-Head 4 cycle Tecumseh manual but the illustrations have a bit to be desired for a novice like me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Im going to take a wild stab in the dark here but is the rod between the govenor lever and carb butterfly in the exact holes as before ? And turned the correct way.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Refer to the link below, I think yours is the second picture down on the left. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/TecLinkage-tvsgov.gif


----------



## newman (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I really feel it was put back together the same way it came apart. That's not to say I put it back together wrong the first time and have been just copying it. 

That picture is like mine and that is how the linage is set up-- small bend closest to governor side and hook facing out.

I'm gonna fool with it more this weekend. Keep the suggestions coming please!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Since you have the manual try reseting the governor per the manual, maybe somewhere along the line it got out of adjustment. Have a good one. Geo


----------

